# Dilute thoroughbred breeders - Please help me!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm curious, as I know next to nothing about breeding racehorses - what is so appealing about him?


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm curious, as I know next to nothing about breeding racehorses - what is so appealing about him?


I'm not seeing where she said this.

I think you should contact Norsire and ask for an updated picture of the cremello colt they have. Then compare.

Curious, other then his color, whats so appealing about him, considering he's only a yearling.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Pauline Dress said:


> *My name is Pauline and I breed thoroughbreds for racing.*
> *My husband and I were awestruck by him. We would like to buy him or would be interested in breeding one of our mares to him if he is not for sale.*


This is what I'm guessing at, Whipple.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Norsire typically breeds their horses for sport, not racing. I'd think the appeal is in the color? He sure looks sport bred to me, not racebred. Obviously the two can intermingle, but I'd be careful getting taken away by color if he's not going to be siring race style conformation.

However, maybe I'm completely wrong? I've just noticed quite a huge difference between racebred conformation and sporthorse conformation in Thoroughbreds. Someone correct me if I'm way off.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Bridget (Norsire) is very nice, and I'm sure she'd be happy to send you up to date photos of her cremello. You might have to be a little patient as she is very busy. 

Is the photo you put in this thread him? I can't see it because photobucket is blocked at work. I will try to remember to check this thread later on my own computer though, and it if is, I will post the photo on marestare for Bridget to see, and let you know if he is hers. She breeds awesome sport TBs in awesome colors


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Pauline Dress said:


> My name is Pauline and I breed thoroughbreds for racing. A friend just sent me this photo of a yearling cremello thoroughbred colt. My husband and I were awestruck by him. We would like to buy him or would be interested in breeding one of our mares to him if he is not for sale. My friend assumed he belonged to Norsire farm and gave me Norsire's email address. I contacted Norsire and attached a photo of the colt. Norsire will not open the attachment because they are afraid there may be a virus in it. They said that their cremello colt is for sale and if this is their colt we would be interested in purchasing him. I went to Norsire website at Norsire's request, but cannot tell if the colt on their website is this colt. The pictures on the Norsire website were taken of their colt as a weanling, but the photo of the colt pictured here looks like it was taken as a yearling. I cannot tell if they are the same colt and Norsire will not open the picture attached here. Can anybody tell me who might have this yearling cremello thoroughbred colt? Or, does anyone know who this colt is, or his breeder, so that I might contact them. I am just not familiar enough with dilute breeders to know who to contact. Thank you Pauline


Try contacting them this way.

This is Norshire's ID on COTH.

Chronicle Forums - View Profile: Blonde Filly


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Well I posted the photo on Bridget's marestare board, and will let you know what she says, but I don't think it's her colt. I don't recognize him, nor the location where the photo was taken. But who knows, maybe I'm wrong, or maybe she knows who's colt he is.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi - I know who this colt is - email me and I will be happy to fill you in on the details:

[email protected]

We also have a fabulous 2009 cremello sabino TB colt for sale that can be seen at:

"Gatsby" Photos

He is by my stallion - Guaranteed Gold (16.1hh cremello TB stallion) out of Colour Conspiracy (16.2hh palomino & white TB mare of the Puchilingui bloodlines) and he should mature to the 16.2-16.3hh range

Here are a few "newborn" pictures of him so he can see his markings - sort of!: (he has 4 high stockings that go to his stifles and elbows, lots of belly white, white across his withers and extensive white on his face as well)

He is actually the first (and only!) "real" cremello sabino TB colt out there, that has markings that would fit within the APHA definition of acceptable white markings for dual registration. The rest that are declared as "sabino's" have some facial white and some leg white, but no body white and the leg markings do not go above the knees or hocks either. There are a few "real" cremello sabino TB fillies but this one is the first and ONLY colt no matter what anyone else says on their websites ... 












and:










and:











As well - we have the 2 year old palomino & white sabino TB colt - Remember My Name - by Guaranteed Gold out of Puchi Trap shown as a yearling:










and:










and a few weeks ago as a just turned 2 year old ...










he is 16hh up front now and 16.1hh in behind. His full sister is just under 17hh as a 5 year old and he should also mature in that 16.3hh range as well ...

Let me know if either of these youngsters are of interest to you at all! 

Oh! And the colt above that started this thread is by a son of my stallion - Guaranteed Gold - but I would really like to see a "real" picture of him instead of this one that is photoshopped (look around the head, how the halter fits - its very much photoshopped) to see what he "truly" looks like all by himself ...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

TrueColors' colts look much better, conformation-wise, to me.

I'm still wondering what makes that colt in the OP so good for racing - I am not being snarky, I truely would like to know.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

JustDressageIt - thank you 

The original colt is out of an unbroke, unraced, unshown mare that was purported to achieve a mature height of 14.3-15hh as per her owner's email to me, and that dam is also out of an unbroke, unshown, unraced sire

The sire of the original colt is backed and they intend to pursue a show career with him - probably in the hunter ring

There is NOTHING and I mean NOTHING in the original colt's pedigree - top or bottom - that would make any race breeder look at him at all, if it wasnt for the colouring

At least with my crew, Guaranteed Gold was backed and shown (eventing) and he was presented for Canadian Sport Horse approval and did have to fulfill their performance criteria. Through the dam lines, Puchilingui DID race and my Puchi Trap mare (the dam of the Remember My Name colt) also did race and had moderate success with very few starts before I claimed her off her last race

So - just a bit of background on all of them ...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for the informative post, TrueColors. I appreicate it.
The colt in teh OP looks very unbalanced to me. From small forequarters to long pasterns, he doesn't shout "I'm going to race well and be sound doing it!" at all. 
Your colt, on the other hand, is quite the specimen... I would like him even if he was .. well I can' tthink of an ugly color... To top it off, then there's the icing on the cake - the color. 

"A good horse is never a bad color" comes to mind.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for that TrueColors! I was very interested in knowing as well. As I said in a previous post, I've never been a huge fan of Thoroughbred's from looking at so many racehorses and OTTB's. They always just seem veryy gangly and often with a lot of conformation faults (maybe I see them as faults, maybe they're actually neccesary for a racehorse?) After looking at your divine horses, I wouldn't think twice about owning one. And I agree with JDI, they could be chestnut or bay and I'd still be impressed. The color is just a bonus!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, well.. *cough* this horse was supposed to be a big winner:











He looks so much ... less ugly.. when he's moving or at a 3/4 view...


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you again ... 

I completely and totally adore the RMN colt. I am his breeder but he was sold at 2 weeks of age to my client in Scotland who still owns him now (even though as he is with me here in Canada, I threaten to "make him disappear" pretty well on a daily basis! :lol: )

He is officially for sale, but if he isnt sold within the next month or so, and I cant convince them to leave him with me any longer :wink:, he is going into quarantine and heading over to Scotland where the intention is to back him and send him to the track in the UK which would be SO exciting as well! He is such a big strong colt, with a big engine in behind, and he has been allowed to grow and mature at his own rate, I think he would make a very successful and sound race horse in the years to come as well. Plus I'm sure he'd create quite a stir at the tracks as well with his VERY noticeably "different" colouring! :lol:

We have some Guaranteed Gold offspring and grand offspring hitting the race track this year and its going to be a lot of fun watching their progress (and hopefully their succcesses!) as well ...

Thanks again


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

JDI - I also meant to add I *LOVE* how your guy moves and how his parts fit together for the job at hand. No - he's not perfect (and I havent found anything out there yet that is! :lol: )but you're not breeding him either and the criteria I would use for a stallion or broodmare is far different than what you would use to select your next performance partner. And I love his expression as well - and he's *NOT* "ugly" at all!!! :lol: (poor guy ...)

Pauline Dress - you should also be aware that the Norsire cremello colt goes far beyond what most of "us breeders :wink: " would consider acceptable as far as inbreeding goes. His dam is Ebony Gold Orchid by Billionair. She was bred to Zillionair - the *FULL BROTHER* of her sire ... :? ... why??? ... guess so the chances were greater to get a double dilute because I sure cant think of *ANY* other reason to do so other than colour in this case ... :shock:

So unless you *LIKE* highly inbred horses for some reason just something for you to be very aware of ...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

The OP colt is pretty, but he probably wouldn't be great for racing or siring racing horses. He looks like more of the classical style rather than racing style. I also heard that white or dilute TB's aren't as fast and don't make good racers for whatever reason. Just a heads up.

And TrueColours, I just have to say that your horses are nothing short of _stunning_!


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> I also heard that white or dilute TB's aren't as fast and don't make good racers for whatever reason. Just a heads up.


Ack!!!

This drives me nutty ...:roll:

White and palomino and buckskin TB's can run just as fast or just as slow as bay and chestnut ones ... :wink: 

If they are built correctly, trained correctly and can outrun a fat man in rubber boots, they have a chance of being a productive race horse ... :wink:

Being white or palomino or buckskin doesnt make them faster or slower ...



> And TrueColours, I just have to say that your horses are nothing short of _stunning_!


Thanks!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

TrueColours said:


> JDI - I also meant to add I *LOVE* how your guy moves and how his parts fit together for the job at hand. No - he's not perfect (and I havent found anything out there yet that is! :lol: )but you're not breeding him either and the criteria I would use for a stallion or broodmare is far different than what you would use to select your next performance partner. And I love his expression as well - and he's *NOT* "ugly" at all!!! :lol: (poor guy ...)


Thank you! He's my boy and I love him to pieces. Such a sweet horse that tries his hardest. I agree, he moves like a dream as well - thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## equimed (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi TrueColours

I'm not a TB-person, but I've spent a lifetime with horses - I breed Pure Spanish PREs.

What pleasure to (a) see your horses and (b) read your rational posts about colour! 

Thank you. (off to look at your website)


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks equimed - I appreciate it very very much ... 

Your website is a feast for the eyes! Are these all your horses or do some belong to clients as well? What a simply lovely and classy group of horses ...


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

TrueColours said:


> If they are built correctly, trained correctly and can outrun a fat man in rubber boots...



-snort- xDD ahaha! THAT cracked me up! Oh please tell me your going to put that in your signature, it's classic, I love it.

It's honestly hard to decide which of your horses I like the most...I'm such a sucker for Sabino's and weird colorations...it's hopeless.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> -snort- xDD ahaha! THAT cracked me up! Oh please tell me your going to put that in your signature, it's classic, I love it.


I have to admit a friend of mine came up with that one, when we were discussing the dilute TB's hitting the track. She worked in a bloodstock agency for the Middle Eastern sheikhs for several years and her knowledge of TB bloodlines is impeccable and when I find a mare that I just have to have, or one that I find "interesting" she is a wonderful sounding board as to why I really do or dont need that particuar mare! :lol:

So ... when we were discussing the palys hitting the track, she made the comment that "most of them should be able to outrun a fat man in rubber boots" which is more than can be said for a lot of the bays and chestnuts out there as well ...  

And I thought it was just as cute as heck! 

And talking about horses - I LOVE the one in your avatar. I'd kill to produce something that had that kind of colouring ... 

What is he - a bay roan sabino? Or a dun roan? Or ???? What a neat looking guy!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I find the OPs colt to be almost ugly, but maybe he will grow into that super long neck and funky looking body. I wouldn't call him breeding quality really either. I personally I get so annoyed at people who breed color first and then conformation last. 

I suppose any TB can race, that doesn't mean they will be good at it. When I think of a racehorse I picture a tall horse with long legs and a leaner more muscular body, which that colt doesnt really have. 

TrueColours - Your horses are very pretty! I'm just curious, I didnt know TBs could have pinto markings. Is this a newer thing? Or am I just naive?


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> I find the OPs colt to be almost ugly, but maybe he will grow into that super long neck and funky looking body. I wouldn't call him breeding quality really either. I personally I get so annoyed at people who breed color first and then conformation last.


That original picture has been photoshopped - a lot! :shock:

Look at the greenery underneath his head - it doesnt match the greenery above, and how there is nothing underneath his head from the halter. NO halter fits like that - the leather bits underneath and the ring has been photoshopped out - why??? - to streamline his head more??? :?

Check out the upright post with the ziggedy zaggedy metal on it. There is no ziggedy metal piece underneath his jowl area. Appears to be photoshopped out as well ...

And check how the fence rails dont line up properly underneath his neck - again - it appears that his neck underneath has been photoshopped as well - why??? - to maybe give it a more "streamlined" appearance???

I hate hate hate when you look at a picture and can see some obvious photoshopping done and wonder WHY someone has done so ... :? .. especially in something that someone is promoting for sale or for standing at stud down the road



> TrueColours - Your horses are very pretty! I'm just curious, I didnt know TBs could have pinto markings. Is this a newer thing? Or am I just naive?


Thanks! 

No - this is actually a very OLD thing ... :wink:

The Tetrarch is acknowledged as the grandaddy of all of the coloured TB's and he goes back well over 100 years ...










The biggest problem that the "coloured" TB's have had over the years is the Jockey Club's reluctance to acknowledge them as "real" TB's. I know that Jerry Tyler fought for years with his stallion Puchilingui because of his wild colouring and it cost him a great deal of money to do so. Years ago when I was showing in the jumper ring, Sam Son Farms (huge reputable racing and breeding outfit up here in Canada) produced a beautiful bay colt with wild white markings on his body and they fought for 4-5 years to get him registered and by the time they did so, it was too late to start his race career so a friend of mine and theirs ended up with him as her super special hunter ... 

So - the big problem was the JC;s attitude towards them and if the owners werent prepared to fight to get them registered, oftentimes they ended up as "grades" and no one even knew they WERE TB's ...

Here is a page I put together on my website for "Cool and Unusually Coloured Thoroughbreds"

Cool and Unusual Thoroughbreds!!!

There are TB's that come in colours and markings most people dont associate with the TB breed at all!


----------



## glimmergirl2000 (Jul 6, 2009)

True Colours, I love that Remember My Name colt!


----------



## CKStud (Jul 6, 2009)

I hate seeing these types of forums - I would hope that most forum users would see through the blatant attempt to commercial push ones own stallion/colt over another. Pauline obviously like the cremello she posted and to publically write rubbish about the other is ridicilous. 

True Colours knew exactly where is stood but didn't want to give anything up because she'd prefer to simply push her own agenda.

This is difference between the two; as I see
The first cremello has stunning head and fine points, most show people would tell you he is of an exceptional standard. Give that colt some time to grow into his own and he will be one of the best.

The second is a nice type too but I bet True Colours will want ridiculous money simply for 'colour' I could go to Germany and buy one of the foals around and it wouldn't be close the price tag on the True Colours colt.......

Stop slamming the opposition! There is other good progeny around.

CKStud


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

That's funny True Colors, I actually discovered that page ages ago I just forgot all about it!

CKStud - I don't think we were trying to slam the other horse, we were just curious as to what makes him such a great racing prospect when he looks more like a sporthorse build.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello new poster CK Stud ... :wink:

I would dearly love to see an *UNPHOTOSHOPPED* version of that original colt so we could all make our minds up as to whether we actually liked him or not. That ****stunning head**** as you post so eloquently about has had the living beejesus photoshopped out of it as do other photo's on that same breeders site.

How about *THESE* mares as well:

ColorWorld Ranch Broodmares

I am sorry - but Annie up the Gold looks horrible with that terrible photoshop job done on her head, her neck, her mane and God knows what else. Same with the other mares

Why do any photoshopping at all instead of allowing these horses to stand on their own merits - good AND bad?! :? 

Hell - the most I will ever photoshop out is a pile of manure laying on the ground behind them and/or a manure or dirt stain on their coats. To do any modifications to the look and structure of the horse itself, especially animals to be used for breeding, is completely and totally unethical 

And I suggest that you *DO *go to Germany then and perhaps Sweden and England too, to see if you can find what you are looking for in a lower price range. Wont bother me one single bit ... :lol:

I am *NOT* slamming the opposition at all. :roll: I am slamming the fact that the breeder saw fit to use an obviously grossly photoshopped photo to promote and advertise him with. *HUGE* difference! :wink:



> True Colours, I love that Remember My Name colt!


Thanks glimmergirl. So do I. I wish I could think of some way to make him stay over here in North America for awhile longer ...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am no pro with photography, correct me if I am wrong, but my uneducated eye sees those pictures being photoshopped.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

TrueColours said:


> Hello new poster CK Stud ... :wink:
> 
> I would dearly love to see an *UNPHOTOSHOPPED* version of that original colt so we could all make our minds up as to whether we actually liked him or not. That ****stunning head**** as you post so eloquently about has had the living beejesus photoshopped out of it as do other photo's on that same breeders site.


I don't believe that we should critique horses other than our own. I also don't think we should make comments about photoshopping. Sometimes pictures appear photoshopped when they are not and sometimes photos appear untouched when they are not.

The horse's owner did not ask for a critique. I certainly don't like it when others talk about me behind my back. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/please-only-request-critique-yourself-your-2758/


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Joshie said:


> I don't believe that we should critique horses other than our own. I also don't think we should make comments about photoshopping. Sometimes pictures appear photoshopped when they are not and sometimes photos appear untouched when they are not.
> 
> The horse's owner did not ask for a critique. I certainly don't like it when others talk about me behind my back.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/please-only-request-critique-yourself-your-2758/


Perhaps we should stop critiquing all horses that are not ours? What about those being asked about as possible purchases? I'm sure we are harsher on those horses than this one. 
Personally I don't see a problem with pointing out a non-stallion quality horse.


----------



## CKStud (Jul 6, 2009)

OK - I need to clear up some fallacies, as I see it;

I have an imported stallion from Germany, the full brother of an impeccable bred stallion purchased at auction by Paul Schockemohle. Maybe you should go and 'Google' that name if you don't know who he is.... Here is a hint - he owns one of the most prestigious warmblood studs in the world. Many would say his is the 'best'.

If anyone is 'qualified' to make comments about a potential stallion quality, I would class myself as one of those people, I have helped many clients buy stallions from Holland and Germany, I have also helped many clients find stallions suitable to breed with. So JustDressage what makes you a suitable candidate to comment on anything besides the fact your talking about chalk and cheese.

ALSO I am a magazine publisher who does all her own graphic design with photoshop and alike, and 'yes' whilst there is minor changes make to the photo to help make him look his best ie taken the lead and handler out of the pic - YOU CAN"T NOT CHANGE THE LOOK OF THIS HEAD OR ALIKE otherwise he would look like the mare from Colorworld..... You shouldn't make such ridiculous statements, it shows that you are jealous and don't have a clue what your talking about.

My professional stallion photos for advertising have minor changes and I know most studs do the same!!

Donna, I also looked at your website - I love Faux Finish she is lovely, I went and had a look at the sire she is in foal too - I can't believe you sent the mare off to an EVA positive stallion and then brought the mare back to your stud..... And trying to sell the foal in-utero when if she has EVA could abort the foal at any time - I DON'T SEE YOU PUBLICISING THAT TO THE FORUM OR ANYONE WHO VISITS YOUR SITE. So I guess we can all say we have skeletons in our closet. You advertise to export your horses, lots of countries outside of America won't except horses with EVA - I think you should be more upfront.

I never bagged your colt because he is lovely in his own right - but the lady simply wanted to track down the owner of that colt. I would breed to that crem any day of the week to breed hacks but wouldn't breed with your sabino colt because he is breed more like a paint horse. 

Each to there own, and as you would know the quality has to be in mare over and above the stallion so no-one can blame dodgy foals solely on a sire. At least 70% of the breeding quality is from the mare.

I would love to see some progeny from your cremello sabino in years to come - and hopefully one day the person who owns that crem will post some of there progeny.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> Donna, I also looked at your website - I love Faux Finish she is lovely, I went and had a look at the sire she is in foal too - I can't believe you sent the mare off to an EVA positive stallion and then brought the mare back to your stud..... And trying to sell the foal in-utero when if she has EVA could abort the foal at any time - I DON'T SEE YOU PUBLICISING THAT TO THE FORUM OR ANYONE WHO VISITS YOUR SITE. So I guess we can all say we have skeletons in our closet. You advertise to export your horses, lots of countries outside of America won't except horses with EVA - I think you should be more upfront.


OMG. I cannot *BELIEVE* how completely stupid and uninformed you are. Let me educate *YOU* so that you dont go shooting off *YOUR* mouth and looking like a total *** in the process

I live in Canada. Have done so all my life. Faux Finish was shipped to my trainer in Pennsylvania, USA in March 2007 and I have not seen her since nor has she come back to Canada for even one day in that time frame. 

She was *INSEMINATED* with semen from Redwine in May 2009 (she wasnt **** SENT **** anywhere) and stayed at the farm she is at in PA

Kindly tell me how she is planning on "infecting" my stud, my property, my animals when she is 500 miles away????? :? :lol: :?

She was vaccinated for EVA prior to breeding. Let me *NOW* explain how EVA vaccinations work. The animal needs testosterone to keep the EVA virus alive. The last time I checked, Faux Finish didnt have any of that ... :roll:

For a period of 21 days, she* MAY* infect other animals on the property if she sneezes on them and they inhale that nasal discharge. She didnt. She was kept with other mares that were also bred to Redwine and all of them are fine and no one has aborted. In fact she just passed her 60 day check with flying colours ...

Once this 21 days period has ended - thats it. The mare may show positive *TITERS* for EVA (in the exact same manner that a horse will show positive titers for WNV if he/she has been vaccinated for West Nile, but they wont actually *HAVE* WNV!) but since she doesnt have testosterone in her system to maintain the EVA with, it dies off

She has no more chance of having an EVA positive foal in April 2010 than she has of popping out a baby elephant instead ... :? ... and she has just as much / same / less chance of aborting no matter *WHO* she was bred to and it makes diddley squat worth of difference who that stallion was, unless he has defective semen for some reason ...

Kathy at Equine Reproduction has put some excellent articles on their website for those that do have questions or concerns about EVA and other breeding related issues. I *STRONGLY* suggest you make it a point of reading them, rather than spewing out this total garbage to the masses and trying to make it sound like you know what you are talking about

May I suggest you read:

http://www.equine-reproduction.com/articles/EVA/EVA-Presentation.pdf

and:

Equine Viral Arteritis

and:

EVA Factfile

Hmmm ... let me put this in context ..



> I have an imported stallion from Germany, the full brother of an impeccable bred stallion purchased at auction by Paul Schockemohle


Simply because you have/had the *MONEY* to purchase an "impeccably bred stallion" doesnt make you an expert, IMO anyhow. *THAT* has to be earned, not shoved down our throats because of what you bought

And yes - dont worry. My background is the jumper and the hunter ring. I **think** I have heard Paul's name being bandied about once or twice anyhow ... :wink: ... and I may have actually ridden against him in a class or two when he was over here showing in Canada many years ago ... :wink:



> YOU CAN"T NOT CHANGE THE LOOK OF THIS HEAD OR ALIKE otherwise he would look like the mare from Colorworld..... You shouldn't make such ridiculous statements, it shows that you are jealous and don't have a clue what your talking about.


Oh ... you sure can and that is exactly what looks to have been done. The last time I checked, halters didnt fit skin tight under their jowls - you actually had leather sticking down under their heads and a ring under the nose piece as well and it clearly shows where the greenery and fence lines have been altered as well around his face and neck.

Why not show him in all of his "unaltered" glory instead?


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Back from feeding and turning out horses and time to clear up *MORE* "fallacies" and totally incorrect comments in your post again ... :shock: 



> If anyone is 'qualified' to make comments about a potential stallion quality, I would class myself as one of those people, I have helped many clients buy stallions from Holland and Germany, I have also helped many clients find stallions suitable to breed with. So JustDressage what makes you a suitable candidate to comment on anything besides the fact your talking about chalk and cheese.


All I can say is God help your clients that supposedly* PAY* you to find them suitable mounts, if your research the pros and cons and good and bad attributes of the horses they are looking at as thoroughly as you have (*NOT*!) researched you erroneous and totally incorrect EVA statements and allegations

Perhaps checking to see if your facts are actually correct would be a wonderful idea *BEFORE* you hit the *send* button?! :lol:



> ALSO I am a magazine publisher


Oh good Lord on this one ... :lol: :roll: :lol: 

Do you research *ALL* of your articles as meticulously and thoroughly as you have done on this EVA claim???  or - do you simply listen the drivel of a certain vet (whom we have all learned to totally and completely ignore as nothing that comes out of their mouth makes any logic or sense at all ... :? ) and print it as fact simply because they have DVM attched to their name???



> but wouldn't breed with your sabino colt because he is breed more like a paint horse.


Not a problem. Not at all. He is a very substantial TB colt and many breeders are looking for that specific attribute in a stallion for their mare. But I sure as heck wouldnt photoshop his pictures to try and make him into something he is not, to try and deceive the public and the mare owners who may want to breed to him down the road



> Each to there own, and as you would know the quality has to be in mare over and above the stallion so no-one can blame dodgy foals solely on a sire. At least 70% of the breeding quality is from the mare.


Well - dont know exactly where you pull your numbers from, but the acknowledged percentage is 60% from the mare and not 70%. *NO* one is blaming anything on *ANY* sire. Where do you get this stuff from? The same "meticulous" research methods??? :? But I truly do question the logic and the intelligence of breeding *ANY* yearling colt, this one included. How many mares has he exactly bred this year, as a *YEARLING*??? :shock: 



> I would love to see some progeny from your cremello sabino in years to come


Oh - I'm sure you will, but lets get something straight once again for the record. :wink: I own the *SIRE* of this colt. I dont own the Cleverly Concealed cremello sabino colt myself. I am debating buying him for myself and there are also about 20 other people that are also contemplating doing so as well and I am sure whoever ends up with him will be posting lots of pictures of his development and progressions ...

And also for the record as you got this one wrong as well ?

I also dont own the Remember My Name colt. I was his breeder and I do own the sire and dam, but he was sold at about 2 weeks of age and his owner resides in Scotland and has from the day she bought him. Again - incorrect facts from you. You really do need to research your data a little more carefully in the future if you are to maintain any semblance of credibility and expertise at all ... :wink: :lol: :wink:

And finally ...



> Donna, I also looked at your website - I love Faux Finish she is lovely


Yippeee!!! One thing we *CAN* agree on!!! :lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

OK children, that's enough. The thread has taken a bad turn so it's time to end it.


----------

